# Wider rear guards, R32 GT-R?



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Any NZers out there know where I can get a set of 25mm-30mm rear guards like Adam and Fee have on their race car?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/111698-r32-gtr-timeattack-club-class-14.html

I have seen plenty of the GTS guards on Trade Me to widen them to GT-R size.....but I need GTR ones that are wider that.

Cheers:bowdown1:


----------



## WelshJames (Oct 14, 2011)

Says in the thread dude he got them from Japsalon


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

WelshJames said:


> Says in the thread dude he got them from Japsalon


I've sent them and email to see if they send to NZ.....I was hoping to find some closer to home though.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Jap Salon got back to me, And they don't have the moulds anymore for them....

Anybody know what brand these are?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I think I may have found the brand:

Yanack 

Anyone know where I can get some....Might have to look at overseas options


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Aren't they just a stock GTR frp ones put on a GTR (instead on GTST) ? They don't look any different to me than stock. But if it's Yanack RHD Japan sells their stuff.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

pretty easily done by a good panel beater using either the same steel guards or FRP (GTR on GTST ones) on your existing guards.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

So you guys are saying the ones the Adam and Fee have are GTS ones that are as wide as GTR ones....But when you put them on a GTR they make them 20mm wider than a standard GTR guard?


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Sub Boy said:


> So you guys are saying the ones the Adam and Fee have are GTS ones that are as wide as GTR ones....But when you put them on a GTR they make them 20mm wider than a standard GTR guard?


What I am saying is the existing guard can be cut methodically to flare it to make it wider 

OR

the FRP copies can me fitted to suit so they are wider than yoru standard gtr guards. 

Just speak to a good panel beater. NZ panel beaters don't like to do this sort of work as it is time consuming. GT Refinishers here in Auckland do that sort of work. They did a 350Z some time ago and every guard was modified to make it wider. It was at least 120mm+ wider than factory and all steel work, no FRP on that job. Check out their website, maybe they have that car on there.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Give Dodsons a call, they have moulds for a rear 1/2, I'm sure you could cut out the rear guard sections and "tweek" the length them to make them wider than they already are if need be.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> Jap Salon got back to me, And they don't have the moulds anymore for them....
> 
> Anybody know what brand these are?


If it's the ones I think they are, they were copies of Veilside's widebody kit


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheers guys.
.....Nothing ever seems easy does it! haha!
It looks like the Yanack style ones that Fee and Adam have on their car are no longer made, And Jap-Salon no longer have the moulds for them. They would have been a lot easier as they rivet/glue on and then a bit of "Finishing" 
If I have to muck around too much with getting fibreglass ones to fit, I might as well get a "Hammer Monkey" to pump the guards.

....But if anyone knows of any Yanack's or copies floating about....???


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Chris, I tried replying to this the other day but I guess Toni was having a bad day and decided it would be more constructive to ban me for "Continuing to be awkward"

Which actually means , she is not going to allow any combination of letters that spell a derogatory or slang name for ****** (which can be used by others to insult me) but apparently thats ok.

Bellend.

Anyway I thought maybe something like this might be acceptable now

Suck ****

I h*ve been pu* in * posi*ion *here I h*ve been *sked no* *o s*y **** or use *ny of *he le**ers *h** m*ke up *he *ord ****.
*his is in c*se *nyone muddles up *he me*ning of my pos* *n misin*erpre*s i*.
*his *ill m*ke i* h*rd *o m*ke *ny pos*s *h** m*ke *ny sense ** *ll, ho*ever I *ill give i* * sho*
*a

Blowjob

But to be honest when you remove the letter between S and U & the letter between V and X and obviously the first letter of the alphabet it becomes trickey to form meaningfull sentences / well sentences that make sence .....

I have descretely entered a few words that ARE acceptable in normal conversation on this website...

Ask Andy about gaurds, he had his widened years ago by an old school panelbeater, if I remember rightly.

Ta

PS dont mention any scotish inventers born in 1736 as there surname IS an angram of the word that has been banned 
Which apparently now is a bannable offense


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

hahaha. you have WAY too much time on your hands Glen, to come out with that ^^^ straight after a ban is priceless.

You really don't give a **** do you...........oops, I better be carefull


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Glenn....I just can't imagine the forum without you here! haha!

Yeah I have seen Andy's guards, And after having a crack at it myself with a guard roller....Lets just say Panelbeaters jobs are well safe from me!

I've spoken to a car customiser fella in ChCh here, and looks like he does a good job. I kinda wish I had just stuck to 9.5" wheels instead of trying to get more rubber under the car.....But I've started it now, So no backing out.

Oh, and because it seems to be an acceptable word .....Blowjob!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Rob, it’s not whether I give a shit or not, its’s right and what’s wrong.
Toni asked me not to say anagram of watt
I didn’t
Then I get a pm about site infringement / 6 demerit points 
I pm Toni asking why
She said because I said anagram of watt
I replied
Toni I haven’t said TWAT, i said NTWATX , maybe I’m partly Dyslexic or am I to assume your rule applies to anagrams of twat as well ?
Because you haven’t said that.

What if i was to say, Those Wobbly Action Toys ?
Just curious 


You have been banned for the following reason:
*Continuing to be awkward*Date the ban will be lifted: 26th April 9.00am


All very odd ....




TBH I’m more interested in how to make a 4.8 ratio with a plate slippery into a ma70 supra housing for my current project, then getting involved with rather silly interpretations of how letters are arranged in a sentence and whether that meets the criteria of 1 particular admin.

Hopefully there weren’t too many “t” or “a” or “w”s in that sentence I wouldn’t want to get kicked again for such a serious issue.

But then again I thought I was complying with the request ....

Anyway ....

:thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Pmsl at you Glenn!:chuckle:
Chris give Jaz a he's just don't his, looks superb! He was talking about making an entire new mould of his quarters now they're done!
Oh and his a shesh hot panel beater too, (his day job).
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Bob, (or Jaz if you are reading this) the fi-glass guards on Jaz's car, are they the same width as standard or wider like Fee's car?.......and where did they come from?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

From
Memory they're also from Japsalon Cris.
I thing theyre 2inch or 40mm or the like over?
I'll send Jaz a text with a link to this thread so he can confirm! He definitely intends to make some from his as with all the work he's put in they're now perfect!!!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Bugger, and Jap Salon no longer do them!

I imagine by the time Jaz does some, I will have got it sorted.


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

hey fella the archs ive fitted to my gtr are from aerokit. they are meant to fit a gtst hence why i had a few problems when lining them up. they are about 40mm wider than stock gtr archs at its widest point. 

i will be honest they wernt the best and i had to cut a lot of metal to make them fit. but since my archs were rusty this didnt matter. what are the condition of your rear tubs? because when i cut my archs off the edge of my tubs were rusty so i had to cut them off too and then weld sections back on to meet to the new frp arch perfectly. when i recieved them the n/s arch lip was sitting at a crazy angle and i had to cut it off and then fix it back on correctly. i informed aerokit of this so hopefully they have rectified it. if you decide to get these ones i can give you some better instructions on how to get them to fit nicely. they will also need a skim of filler if you want them to look nice because they are wavey as hell.

i put another layer of fibreglass matting and resin over mine along with a few coats of filler so i would say mine are about 50 or 60mm wider at its widest point now. i will be taking moulds of them in the future and making a kit to sell them with everything needed to fit them. they will probably be in carbon too. but im at such a tight schedule trying to get my car ready for le-mans that this cant be done right now.

hope this helps buddy
jaz


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheers Jaz,
I can get similar ones here in NZ, But they are only 20mm wider than standard GTS-T ones....So probably no good.
If the timing had been better I would get some off you, But I think I will get a local custom shop to cut and tuck the standard tin guards like on Andy's car.
I will drop you a line should I decide to go with the AeroKit ones.


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

how much wider is a standard gtr arch than a gtst arch? because my archs were meant to be gtr archs to fit onto a gtst. but when fitted to my gtr they ended up being even wider probably due to the metal they were bonded to already had a flare to it, unlike the metal that it would be bonded to on a gtst.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

OK, I have managed to find a set of genuine Yanack front guards for a BNR32, they look exactly like factory ones but are 30mm wider, so thats the front sorted.
If anyone knows of a matching set of (or Yanack copies) rear over fenders anywhere, could they let me know. This would save having to get the rear guards custom modified.
Half way there to be able to fit 295's on the car!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

yup....

they are Yanik or Yanak or something like that LOL

They ARE wider than standard, aprox 30mm


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> yup....
> 
> they are Yanik or Yanak or something like that LOL
> 
> They ARE wider than standard, aprox 30mm


Thanks Adam, Pity I can't find any rears....JapSalon don't have the moulds anymore, And Yanack don't appear to be in business anymore.:bawling:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Rob, it’s not whether I give a shit or not, its’s right and what’s wrong.
> Toni asked me not to say anagram of watt
> I didn’t
> Then I get a pm about site infringement / 6 demerit points
> ...


Frankly Glenn I am disappointed you continue to act like a child.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

For Christs sake, you are 10 aren't you Glenn.

You were banned because you can't argue like an adult and have to resort to insulting people.
Frankly I can see you haven't learned from it.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

This link any use to you Sub Boy??

NISSAN R32 SKYLINE body kit bodykit REAR WIDE GTR FENDERS quarters | eBay

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

markM3 said:


> This link any use to you Sub Boy??
> 
> NISSAN R32 SKYLINE body kit bodykit REAR WIDE GTR FENDERS quarters | eBay
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark,:bowdown1:
I've sent them an email to see if they send to NZ.


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

they are the same ones i have. you can see aerokit written in the photo. 

Nissan Skyline R32 bodykit rear quarters spec D1, Nissan GTS T GTR R32 Skyline bodykits, wide rear quarters fenders arches, drift


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

It is confusing...He is advertising them on Ebay as being wide guards for an R32 GTR, But the website says they are for a GTS to be as wide as a GTR!

Grrrr!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'd pretty much guarantee its the latter.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'd pretty much guarantee its the latter.


Yup, I can get much the same here on Trade Me.

Looks like it could be a custom job.:runaway:


----------

